# lowrance transducer cable



## Byg (Jun 6, 2006)

I have seen where guys have ran the cable down the shaft through the gap on there Terrovas , but I also heard that the cable on the Lowrance units are to thick to fit. Does anybody have any experience mounting there Lowrance transducer on a Terrova trolling motor?


----------

